# Minus-Krieg?



## St0rmstrike (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend erstmal.

Vorab möchte ich sagen: dies ist mehr oder weniger eine Feststellung und eine Eigene Meinung, also EIN "mimimi" Thread wie ihn manche gerne nennen (zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Wer kennt sie nicht*: die beiden Hübschen [+] und [-] Kästchen, die man bei man bei einigen News-Kommentaren anklicken darf.
[+] heisst dabei, dass jemand etwas produktives, hilfreiches, oder eine gute Meinung geschrieben hat. [-] Heisst, dass jemand unfreundlich war, oder etwas unsinniges geschrieben, bzw das Thema verfehlt hat.

*Und wer kennt sie nicht*: Die WoW News, in denen nicht oft etwas produktives landet. Tut mir leid, ist aber wirklich so. *FALLS* dann aber doch mal etwas "gutes" erscheint, wird es gnadenlos mit dem [-] vergewaltigt. Das habe ich eingie Zeit beobachtet, und musste feststellen, dass dieser sogenannte "Minus-krieg" desöfteren nur im WoW-Bereich stattfindet. Oft ist es eine (meistens auch sehr gut) geschriebene eine Meinung oder eine Kritik, die von 20 Leuten nicht gerne gesehn werden, und sofort mit Minus angegriffen werden.

Nun Frage ich mich: Wieso? Wieso kann man nicht seine eigene Meinung, oder oft auch andere gute Sachen schreiben, ohne dabei von dem [-] bombadiert zu werden? Es lässt nämlich den Kommentar sehr _scheisse_ aussehen. Und das nervt mich.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der einzige bin der so denkt, und ich möchte Eure Meinung dazu hören.

MFG

Stormstrike


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

es ist doch ein mimimi thread

gibt halt überall scherzkekse, leute die eine andere meinung haben und solche die den kommentator nicht mögen etc.....

einfach ignorieren, die berwertungsfunktion sollte man leiber weglassen in einer community wie dieser

btw wer seine meinung zu einem comment von einem minus beeinflussen lässt.. denkt euch den rest


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

1. es ist schon ein mimimi thread
2. du hast aber recht.
3. das resutliert wohl daraus, dass sich einige besonders witzige die comments nicht durchlesen, sondern dauerminus machen.


----------



## St0rmstrike (17. Juli 2009)

> es ist doch ein mimimi thread



Ahja. Dann definiere mal bitte für mich "mimimi thread", da ich anscheinend sehr unwissend bin und nicht genau weiss was es heisst. Ich erkenne nämlich an meinem Thread kein "Mimimi", sondern lediglich eine Feststellung und eine Frage.


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Ahja. Dann definiere mal bitte für mich "mimimi thread", da ich anscheinend sehr unwissend bin und nicht genau weiss was es heisst. Ich erkenne nämlich an meinem Thread kein "Mimimi", sondern lediglich eine Feststellung und eine Frage.



ich könnte dir die bedeutung des wortes mimimi erklären aber das würde die kapazität des internets sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Juli 2009)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Ahja. Dann definiere mal bitte für mich "mimimi thread", da ich anscheinend sehr unwissend bin und nicht genau weiss was es heisst. Ich erkenne nämlich an meinem Thread kein "Mimimi", sondern lediglich eine Feststellung und eine Frage.



Ein "mimimi thread" ist ein Thread, der meistens keine Diskussionsgrundlage hat. Der Threadersteller gibt eine  Abneigung zu einem bestimmten Thema preis.

Bsp: Die T9 Sets sind voll scheiße. <-- Mimimi

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Du hast aber recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ein "mimimi thread" ist ein Thread, der meistens keine Diskussionsgrundlage hat. Der Threadersteller gibt eine  Abneigung zu einem bestimmten Thema preis.
> 
> Bsp: Die T9 Sets sind voll scheiße. <-- Mimimi



woher haste das? aus dem duden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> wohe rhaste das? aus dem duden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö. Und ich glaube wohl kaum, dass sich in einem normalen Rechtschreibduden das Wort "mimimi" befindet. Wenn doch, Foto machen und mir per PM schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (17. Juli 2009)

1. Du hast recht.
2.
Bei machen fährt dann das Gehirn runter und die "minussen" einfach durch.
Ist doch ganz Egal,was da steht,solange da ein Minus rein gemacht wird.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (17. Juli 2009)

Naja - jeder Thread der anfängt mit: "Vorab....blublub...kein mimimi...blubblub". Ist garantiert ein mimimi. Aber trotzdem immer wieder lustig zu lesen, was die Leute doch für Probleme haben.


----------



## St0rmstrike (17. Juli 2009)

> Naja - jeder Thread der anfängt mit: "Vorab....blublub...kein mimimi...blubblub". Ist garantiert ein mimimi. Aber trotzdem immer wieder lustig zu lesen, was die Leute doch für Probleme haben.



Das find ich äußerst passend, ich hatte nämlich nach einem Beispiel gesucht für mein Thema.

Bleib mal so stehen.. ja genau... im licht.... so jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hier, ist ein besagtes Beispiel, über die ich mich gerne aufrege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ja ich weiss, mimimi... *selfhit*


----------



## AerionD (17. Juli 2009)

Einerseits hat der TE Recht, aber andererseits ist es eigentlich egal.
Oder gibt irgendjemand hier irgendetwas darauf wie die Kommentare zu den News bewertet sind?


----------



## Kremlin (17. Juli 2009)

Man sollte diese Funktion einfach wieder wegmachen. Keine Ahnung warum die sowas überhaupt eingeführt haben. 

Die "guten" und "schlechten" Posts lassen sich bestimmt nicht auf diese Art und Weise herauskristallisieren.


----------



## St0rmstrike (17. Juli 2009)

> Die "guten" und "schlechten" Posts lassen sich bestimmt nicht auf diese Art und Weise herauskristallisieren.



Selbstverständlich nicht. Aber das ist wie bei einem Film, den man noch nicht gesehn hat. Deine Freunde sagen dir, dass der Film richtig schlecht ist, du siehst ihn dir aber trozdem an. Deine voreingestellte Meinung ist, natürlich, dass der Film schlecht ist, obwohl er vielleicht "gut" ist.

Ja, schwer zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ist im Prinzip das selbe mit den Kommentaren.


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juli 2009)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> ...Nun Frage ich mich: Wieso? Wieso kann man nicht seine eigene Meinung, oder oft auch andere gute Sachen schreiben, ohne dabei von dem [-] bombadiert zu werden? Es lässt nämlich den Kommentar sehr _scheisse_ aussehen. Und das nervt mich.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der einzige bin der so denkt, und ich möchte Eure Meinung dazu hören.
> 
> ...



WoW ist ein Massenprodukt, Massenprodukte ziehen Idioten an, die meckern irgendwo rum wenn sie mal nicht damit beschäftigt sind sich Chars wie "Chaoshunter" oder "Sweety" auf RP-Servern zu erstellen... Oder irgendwelche - nur questen wollende - Charaktäre in PvP-Gebieten zu töten, dafür weder noch Ehre zu bekommen und damit einfach nur zu zeigen wie toll sie nicht sind.

Ich vermisse die alte Community. FAST Kiddiefrei, objektiv und wohl gemerkt wusste man, was nett ist, und was nicht! Ingame sowie in Foren!

Ich bin eindeutig für WoW ab 18. Oder Psychotest vorm Kauf im Laden *grins*

Scheiß Mitläufer, Objektivität ist eine Seltenheit geworden, genauso wie die Akzeptanz anderen Usern gegenüber.


----------



## skeggmikill (18. Juli 2009)

Ich lese ja keine WoW- news, da mich andere Spiele mehr interessieren. Also bei den Kommentaren zu AoC, HdRO, WAR und RoM scheinen die + und - schon nach Durchlesen der Kommentare verteilt zu werden. Das interessiert mich dann schon, da es vielleicht doch Tendenzen in den Meinungen zu bestimmten Themen widerspiegeln kann. Man will ja schon wissen, ob andere mit einem einig sind.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Ich sags mal ganz ehrlich: Das System wird doch total missbraucht!
Ist man nur anderer Meinung als der Rest der User in dieser News bekommt man ein minus am laufenden Bande. Schreibst du aber eine Meinung nieder, die der Masse entsprichst, bekommst du plus punkte.

Eigentlich sollte das System doch da sein um konstruktive Beiträge, egal ob sie meiner Meinung entsprechen oder nicht, hochzuheben oder? Und die ganzen "First!!!!!1111" Schreier und Leute die unkonstruktive Beiträge alá "Boah ey, WoW ist doch total scheiße!!!!1" oder "WoW ist viel besser als WAR [insert here: keine Grundangabe warum" abzustufen, wenn man das System filtert. Mittlerweile kann man ja nichtmal mehr das System so filtern, dass die [+] Beiträge oben stehen, denn auch einige [-] Kommentare, deren Meinung nicht der breiten Masse entspricht, recht gut sind. Eventuell sollte Buffed.de das System nochmal irgendwie überdenken. Es wird einfach zu oft missbraucht.


----------



## skeggmikill (18. Juli 2009)

Weiss ja, wie gesagt, nicht wie es bei WoW ist. Bei den anderen Spielen sind eigentlich kaum "first"-verkünder. Vielleicht weil es dann reichlich "-" hagelt.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Weil die Bewertungen mal voll egal sind. Nur weil ich meine das AoC tot ist krieg ich z. B. ein Haufen minus weil manche meine Meinung nicht vertreten können/wollen. Von daher kann ich über die +/- Kästchen nur lächeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich habe nicht nur diesen einen Satz geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

